# New Google Wallet Update 08/01/2012



## greenblattsam

Just mirroring the .apk for Verizon users.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5806424/Wallet.apk
Enjoy


----------



## luigi90210

greenblattsam said:


> Just mirroring the .apk for Verizon users.
> https://dl.dropbox.c...6424/Wallet.apk
> Enjoy


i just installed this from the play store
you should probably add this to the OP, if you're getting force closes when trying to add a new card, make sure to clear app data for google wallet and then reopen it that should fix the problem


----------



## mypantsaretorn

thank you for the mirror!


----------



## stastnysnipes26

anyone else getting stuck at the adding account screen? I can't get passed it.


----------



## zetroc88

Try restarting your phone and wiping cache

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stastnysnipes26

zetroc88 said:


> Try restarting your phone and wiping cache
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm guessing you mean wipe cache from recovery?

edit: also tried multiple versions of the app, wiping data on the app, and fixing permissions.

edit edit: Just got a message that briefly flashed saying that my device is not yet supported? and not the typical banner at the top of the app. just a notification window that popped up and I dismissed


----------



## stastnysnipes26

When is ISIS supposed to release their app? this is getting to be too much of a headache


----------



## stastnysnipes26

Thanks for being so helpful everyone!!!!!!


----------



## greenblattsam

stastnysnipes26 said:


> I'm guessing you mean wipe cache from recovery?
> 
> edit: also tried multiple versions of the app, wiping data on the app, and fixing permissions.
> 
> edit edit: Just got a message that briefly flashed saying that my device is not yet supported? and not the typical banner at the top of the app. just a notification window that popped up and I dismissed


They are the same app dude. I had to end the app and wipe Wallet's data. Check your notification bar for an access request for your account. It took me a few tries to get working.


----------



## swikk

Thanks... installed over my previous version (zero issues)... now I need to go to the store to see if my visa works

BTW I'm running AOKO JB 7/29 nightly w/ Franco's r230 on Verizon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## stastnysnipes26

greenblattsam said:


> They are the same app dude. I had to end the app and wipe Wallet's data. Check your notification bar for an access request for your account. It took me a few tries to get working.


Not getting a notification for access request. Tried about 20 times and still hanging at the "adding account" screen. I gave up and uninstalled. Maybe its an issue with slim ROM?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop

I'd recommend putting instructions for the Play Store workaround, then it'll get updates from the store and when backed up/restored it'll maintain the link. I noticed the update option in the settings menu didn't work.


----------



## iNate71

mikeymop said:


> I'd recommend putting instructions for the Play Store workaround, then it'll get updates from the store and when backed up/restored it'll maintain the link. I noticed the update option in the settings menu didn't work.


Someone please do this?


----------



## amac1222

luigi90210 said:


> i just installed this from the play store
> you should probably add this to the OP, if you're getting force closes when trying to add a new card, make sure to clear app data for google wallet and then reopen it that should fix the problem


I cannot get this to install from the play store at all. I've tried the work around hack, I've done it all. Wallet doesn't show up for me any where. I've got it installed via apk but it doesn't show up in the play store under my All when I go to My Apps either. Any insight on this? I'm running XenonHD 5.0.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

iNate71 said:


> Someone please do this?


Make sure you're signed into Google and go here. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdid=com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel&rdot=1

Worked for me anyway.


----------



## havi007

if i get secured element stopped responding error 1000 what does that mean? need a new nexus? LOL


----------



## AmericanCon

havi007 said:


> if i get secured element stopped responding error 1000 what does that mean? need a new nexus? LOL


Try resetting the data within Google wallet. I've heard that fixes that problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007

when u say reset data u mean app data in setting or also doing clear cache in recovery

update wiped data from the app settings went into recovery wipe cache and dalvik then hit fix permissions in the advanced settings of TWRP. Hopefully this will do it. I will report back


----------



## binglejellsx2

I don't get automatic update notifications from Play Store, but I do get my updates from there. Go into My Apps, swipe over from Installed to All Apps and find Wallet. Click it and you'll see the Update and Uninstall buttons. I assume this only works if you've gotten the app though the store previously, though.


----------



## NyPlaya513

havi007 said:


> when u say reset data u mean app data in setting or also doing clear cache in recovery
> 
> update wiped data from the app settings went into recovery wipe cache and dalvik then hit fix permissions in the advanced settings of TWRP. Hopefully this will do it. I will report back


 yup go to settings from within the app and reset the app


----------



## AmericanCon

havi007 said:


> when u say reset data u mean app data in setting or also doing clear cache in recovery
> 
> update wiped data from the app settings went into recovery wipe cache and dalvik then hit fix permissions in the advanced settings of TWRP. Hopefully this will do it. I will report back


I actually meant the "reset Google wallet" option within the app. But wiping cache and such never hurts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## androidphan88

I just got the google wallet installed on my nexus with jellybean.

It seems to get stuck when trying to add my google account and will not progress any farther.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## I Am Marino

androidphan88 said:


> I just got the google wallet installed on my nexus with jellybean.
> 
> It seems to get stuck when trying to add my google account and will not progress any farther.
> Anyone else have this problem?


That's usually a ROM problem.
I've had Wallet work on some ROMs, and not work at all on others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccogan

I am also having a problem getting past the adding your account screen. Also the app is not asking for root permission. Any ideas on how to get this working. I have installed, uninstalled, waited at the adding your account screen multiple time for 10-15 minutes?


----------



## iNate71

I get the "Secured Element has stopped responding E100" error. No way around it. :-\

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## androidphan88

Well at first i was also just stalling out on the add account screen.
I went into settings and force it to stop and cleared the data. No i get error adding account.
I am on Horizon v5


----------



## dracon6ai

iNate71 said:


> I get the "Secured Element has stopped responding E100" error. No way around it. :-\
> 
> Autocorrected from my Nexus


Same here, our Nexus's are done with Google Wallet. Only fix is a new Nexus, I tried every suggestion under the sun, no way around it. I kinda wish Google will quit using the secure element now that our credit card data is no longer stored on it.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## mikeymop

iNate71 said:


> Someone please do this?


Search up Wallet in chrome/browser on your phone. Click install, it'll come up with a link for play store, chrome, etc. continue in your browser and you'll get the pop up window asking which device to install it on, select GNex if you have multiple devices and if greyed out close it, if it's clickable install it.
If it didn't work the first time hit install again and open with play store and wallet should come up.


----------



## AmericanCon

Wallet is working fine for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom

androidphan88 said:


> I just got the google wallet installed on my nexus with jellybean.
> 
> It seems to get stuck when trying to add my google account and will not progress any farther.
> Anyone else have this problem?


I am having this problem also... have no clue how to fix it.


----------



## 2011open

Same problem with ICS. Stuck on adding your account. No error messages


----------



## davidnc

The new version of google wallet works for me on Jelly Bro(CM-10)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sithlrdvad

Finally decided to give Wallet a try and it works.

However a couple of questions:

I am running Jelly Bro (CM10 Kang) and everyday the developer releases a nightly...before I go to CWR and wipe Cache and Dalvik should I go into the Wallet setting and "Reset Google Wallet" first in order not to break my Secure Element?


----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/02/psa-verizon-galaxy-nexus-owners-now-have-direct-access-to-googl/

I still can't find it in the play store!!


----------



## iNate71

exzacklyright said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/02/psa-verizon-galaxy-nexus-owners-now-have-direct-access-to-googl/
> 
> I still can't find it in the play store!!


You can't search for it. You need to use a direct link.

Autocorrected from my Nexus


----------



## bob_swagg

davidnc said:


> The new version of google wallet works for me on Jelly Bro(CM-10)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


where can i find the apk???


----------



## quarterinchkilla

I installed. Added cards, removed cards, but have yet to actually use it

JellyBro 8/3 (well it was 8/1) at the time.


----------



## PappaFloyd

bob_swagg said:


> where can i find the apk???


Check this post.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25970-[ROM][JB]-XenonHD-v5.0-(29.07.12)-*Calling-all*#entry5

I also saw it on DroidLife in the comments under the new Google Wallet post

Edit: Not sure that link takes you to the right post, check page 165 if not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mtbkrdave

iNate71 said:


> You can't search for it. You need to use a direct link.


Used Chrome-to-phone to send the market link directly over. Whether I try to install from the browser or Play Store, I get the smackdown...










Any other ideas on how to install??

Thanks,
mtbkrdave


----------



## mikeymop

sithlrdvad said:


> Used Chrome-to-phone to send the market link directly over. Whether I try to install from the browser or Play Store, I get the smackdown...
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Any other ideas on how to install??
> 
> Thanks,
> mtbkrdave


I have an N7 and my gnex on my google account. I sent the update to my n7 and then hit install again and my gnex was selected in the list and wasn't greyed out (computer chrome). I clicked install and my phone just started downloading it, it was great. Try installing completely from web market.


----------



## joshua.worth

I'm having the same device not supported issue downloaded and installed the apk from the first post but the app opens says device not supported and closes everytime I wiped the apps data I wiped play stores data and no luck here, it's odd that some have it working and others don't. I just got my Galaxy Nexus today so I've got to unlock the bootloader and get some Jelly Bean action going once I do I'll try it again and report back. 
Worth out.

Edit it should be noted in tried from the Market on Google Chrome as well and device not supported was the anthem.

Ending Carrier Madness from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## twalbaum

I side loaded the apk onto my phone Thursday (after side loading it, it did not show up in the installed apps or in the "All" tab and finding it in the play store on my computer showed that it was not compatible with my carrier). On Friday I read that Wallet had been opened up to Verizon phones. I searched for it in the play store on my phone, couldn't find it (even though it was still installed). I tried searching for it in my phones browser in the play store, still got nothing. I also tried using the link from the Wallet website and that didn't work. So I got on my computer and browsed to the play store to find it. When I did, not only did it show that I had it installed, but it said that my device was compatible! So just to do some experimenting, I uninstalled it and tried to find it in the play store on my phone again. No luck. So I went back to my computer and found it in the market and it said it was compatible with my phone and I could install it. So I told it to install on my phone. Which it did moments later. It still doesn't show up in my installed apps, but now it's showing up under the "All" tab at the very top.

Short version: I had to side-load Wallet onto my phone. The next day it was available in the play store when accessed through my computers browser. Now I get updates (I'm assuming).


----------



## esmier

twalbaum said:


> Short version: I had to side-load Wallet onto my phone. The next day it was available in the play store when accessed through my computers browser. Now I get updates (I'm assuming).


unfortunately, even if you directly install from the website, and not the play store, you still cannot get the updates. You either have to side load every time, or directly install from the website.







it sucks, but I dont know.


----------



## DR3W5K1

For those of you having problems installing. You need to download this app (you must be rooted) market enabler.
http://db.tt/q0q2sW28
Open the app then fake your provider to t mobile us. Now you can open market and download wallet.
Might want to add this to the OP.


----------



## NyPlaya513

esmier said:


> unfortunately, even if you directly install from the website, and not the play store, you still cannot get the updates. You either have to side load every time, or directly install from the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sucks, but I dont know.


 see now I'm sorry but this is not the case for all devices. After every ROM flash Google restores my wallet automatically and I am able to update the app through the market every time. I am running a Verizon gnex since January with numerous ROM builds from aokp liquid vicious paranoid cm9 and 10 and gummy.

Basically I don't know exactly why it is not as easy for everyone since all I initially did when first getting the phone was side load the first app, no pushing to system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Executor

DR3W5K1 said:


> For those of you having problems installing. You need to download this app (you must be rooted) market enabler.
> http://db.tt/q0q2sW28
> Open the app then fake your provider to t mobile us. Now you can open market and download wallet.
> Might want to add this to the OP.


I love you. I've used Market Enabler before on my Touchpad, but somehow the thought of using it on my GNex never crossed my mind. Well, it succeeded where every other janky method of downloading Wallet from the Play Store failed. In fact, Wallet showed up in the Play Store immediately after faking the provider, no reboot necessary or anything. Thanks!


----------



## chaco

bob_swagg said:


> where can i find the apk???


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54372433/Wallet.apk


----------



## jova33

How come no one ever posts about the market enabler app? I used that to get wallet on my VZW nexus and now when I go on Google play from my PC it'll say Verizon Galaxy Nexus compatible when I look up wallet. And I can update it from my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big20x

I have switched ROM's, cleared cache, fixed permission's, clean wiped, dirty wiped, had phone excised by a preist, fed it brains, and pleaded with the phone, but no matter what I do I cannot get Google Wallet to get past the "adding your account..." process any clue as to how to get this working? I have tried it on the Codenameandroid ROM and am currently on Jelly Belly 5.5. Any advise would be helpful at this point I would really like this feature working!


----------



## PappaFloyd

big20x said:


> I have switched ROM's, cleared cache, fixed permission's, clean wiped, dirty wiped, had phone excised by a preist, fed it brains, and pleaded with the phone, but no matter what I do I cannot get Google Wallet to get past the "adding your account..." process any clue as to how to get this working? I have tried it on the Codenameandroid ROM and am currently on Jelly Belly 5.5. Any advise would be helpful at this point I would really like this feature working!


I'm on Xenon 6 and mine works fine, tested at the store and no issues. Do you have the latest wallet apk? I do know when I added cards it does sit at that "adding your account" screen for a good bit, how long did you wait?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turtletears

I'm having a similar problem on my Samsung Galaxy S3. I have it flashed to a custom ROM and had it working previously on an older version of the ROM. For whatever reason It won't go past "Adding your Account". I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I have no cell phone reception or not but I'm currently just using WiFi.


----------



## NyPlaya513

Turtletears said:


> I'm having a similar problem on my Samsung Galaxy S3. I have it flashed to a custom ROM and had it working previously on an older version of the ROM. For whatever reason It won't go past "Adding your Account". I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I have no cell phone reception or not but I'm currently just using WiFi.


don't suppose you remembered to reset the app between ROM flashes did you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

NyPlaya513 said:


> don't suppose you remembered to reset the app between ROM flashes did you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This isn't necessary. I haven't done this for quite a few ROM flashes now.


----------



## ozzyrulez

jova33 said:


> How come no one ever posts about the market enabler app? I used that to get wallet on my VZW nexus and now when I go on Google play from my PC it'll say Verizon Galaxy Nexus compatible when I look up wallet. And I can update it from my phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I used market enabler to get it on my phone as well. Just select Tmobile and you can download and update through the market.


----------



## jova33

ozzyrulez said:


> I used market enabler to get it on my phone as well. Just select Tmobile and you can download and update through the market.


i used it once, uninstalled it, and google play always recognizes my device as compatible with wallet

http://code.google.com/p/market-enabler/


----------



## big20x

PappaFloyd said:


> I'm on Xenon 6 and mine works fine, tested at the store and no issues. Do you have the latest wallet apk? I do know when I added cards it does sit at that "adding your account" screen for a good bit, how long did you wait?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Waited till the screen times out...which it resets and started again. Then kept the screen on for upwards of 15 minutes and still a no go. I do have the latest wallet as I can Download form the market no problem.


----------



## ignitionnight

How can i test my nfc to make sure if it is broken or not? I tried the wallet app at Walgreens but it didn't work. I just tried to android beam with my Nexus 7 and didn't work.

edit:
Took off the cases for my phone and n7 and beam worked. I have heard its possible to bork your "secure element" rendering google wallet useless but I don't know what that is or how to make sure it is or is not borked...


----------



## jova33

ignitionnight said:


> How can i test my nfc to make sure if it is broken or not? I tried the wallet app at Walgreens but it didn't work. I just tried to android beam with my Nexus 7 and didn't work.
> 
> edit:
> Took off the cases for my phone and n7 and beam worked. I have heard its possible to bork your "secure element" rendering google wallet useless but I don't know what that is or how to make sure it is or is not borked...


I think you'll get an error msg saying you broke it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

I can't get it to complete a transaction. Tried in two different places and both scan and fail. Could be on the merchants side of course.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jova33

I've used it several times with my GNex and N7. One time it gave me problems at McDonald's, so I opened wallet, then held it to the paypass and it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Protonus

I'm stuck at " Adding your account... " using the latest - tried multiple uninstall / reinstalls, still the same.

I borked my secure element not resetting Wallet from inside the app before a wipe/flash earlier this year. Seems this is just the new place it decides to lock up. Sigh. I haven't been able to use Wallet for months. Many different clean flashes and ROM, many builds of Wallet... nothing.

I would gladly donate to whomever can figure this out and send whatever logs are needed...


----------



## Protonus

.


----------



## jova33

Are you installing from the play store or apk?

And it'll say "secure element error", from what I understand. I've restored wallet app+data on accident so many times. Secure element not bricked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

Protonus said:


> I'm stuck at " Adding your account... " using the latest - tried multiple uninstall / reinstalls, still the same.
> 
> I borked my secure element not resetting Wallet from inside the app before a wipe/flash earlier this year. Seems this is just the new place it decides to lock up. Sigh. I haven't been able to use Wallet for months. Many different clean flashes and ROM, many builds of Wallet... nothing.
> 
> I would gladly donate to whomever can figure this out and send whatever logs are needed...


You'll never get it fixed... Need new phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## vanhoud

ERIFNOMI said:


> This isn't necessary. I haven't done this for quite a few ROM flashes now.


Yeah that's what I thought on my vzw nexus... After after about 500 flashes I suddenly got hit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## Protonus

jova33 said:


> Are you installing from the play store or apk?
> 
> And it'll say "secure element error", from what I understand. I've restored wallet app+data on accident so many times. Secure element not bricked


Either from play store or the MoDaCo modified apk, same issue. I have tried sideloading other APK, and other versions as well.

I never got a visible secure element error, but it is my understanding that many people often don't.

Previously it was locking up at "initializing device", but that was on older versions. The place where it locked up, has differed depending on which version I'm on. However it hasn't worked in months since whenever my secure element got borked. Before being messed up, i used it on an almost daily basis quite often and I've have really missed having it. Sad face.

While I understand that replacing your phone is the official answer, and the suggested method of action, I do not believe that this is impossible to fix programmatically. I am literally willing to put money on that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

Protonus said:


> Either from play store or the MoDaCo modified apk, same issue. I have tried sideloading other APK, and other versions as well.
> 
> I never got a visible secure element error, but it is my understanding that many people often don't.
> 
> Previously it was locking up at "initializing device", but that was on older versions. The place where it locked up, has differed depending on which version I'm on. However it hasn't worked in months since whenever my secure element got borked. Before being messed up, i used it on an almost daily basis quite often and I've have really missed having it. Sad face.
> 
> While I understand that replacing your phone is the official answer, and the suggested method of action, I do not believe that this is impossible to fix programmatically. I am literally willing to put money on that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's impossible to fix. The secure element was almost completely isolated from the operating system, and even Google wallet had limited access. The secure element is encrypted and once it locks down its locked for good. That's probably why Google cant/couldn't even fix the problem because it's just that hard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## Protonus

vanhoud said:


> It's impossible to fix. The secure element was almost completely isolated from the operating system, and even Google wallet had limited access. The secure element is encrypted and once it locks down its locked for good. That's probably why Google cant/couldn't even fix the problem because it's just that hard


i hear you, but after being involved in the xbox1 and xbox360 modding scene for many, many years; I tend to think nothing is impossible, or completely secure, when it comes to software development. Especially when it involves hardware interfacing, and particularly when money is to be made. I've seen so pretty crazy, inventive, complicated, ludicrous, and genius solutions/workarounds/hacks/fixes with that scene alone...

I still think the right group of talented devs with motivation and money to back them would find a way to fix it. At least for some of us.


----------



## cobjones

@Protonus

any luck finding anything? I have tried everything and you name it. Mine works fine and my wifes sticks. We have the same everything (from Rom to Kernel).


----------



## Protonus

cobjones said:


> @Protonus
> 
> any luck finding anything? I have tried everything and you name it. Mine works fine and my wifes sticks. We have the same everything (from Rom to Kernel).


Sigh, no. :-( I'm still looking/reading/testing.... It's been since March 28th since I could make a purchase with Wallet, according to my trans history. I found an old nandroid from March 30th, I'm hoping that, it's prior to when I did a reset that finally borked wallet, and that if I restore said backup, that maybe I can get into Wallet to reset the app. Next time I do a clean flash I'm gonna try it...

My whole thought is that this is due to teh Android Device ID changing.... TiBackup NOW prompts you to restore it when you do a clean flash, but they didn't used too...


----------

